# Your Christmas Tree



## Jules (Dec 3, 2021)

Add details about your tree(s), if you want.  

If you have a real tree, when do you put it up?


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 3, 2021)

I don't have a real pine tree but an artificial one.  I put it up pretty soon..not sure when, yet.  It came with pretty lights on it and I added ornaments.  It's small but cute.


----------



## Owlivia (Dec 3, 2021)

Last year, for the first time, I put a faux green tree in the corner of the dining area.  I covered a box in wrapping paper to hide the stand.  It's very cheery in the corner while eating at the table, or just being at the sink looking out.  I threatened to leave it up all year!  

I have been ill and still am for October and all of November, and it looks like whatever I have is not letting go.  So, I don't know when or if I will put a tree or two up this year.  It took a lot out of me to put up some outdoor lights last month, but I'm glad I did.

I'd rather have a real tree, but not this year.


----------



## WheatenLover (Dec 4, 2021)

We have a pre-lit artificial tree. I bought it about 5 years ago because I was sick of putting the lights on the tree.


----------



## terry123 (Dec 4, 2021)

Will not put one up this year.  Will get a little table top one from Kroger.


----------



## jujube (Dec 4, 2021)

Mine is a 4 foot artificial pre-lit one that I decorate with cardinals and snowflakes. It sits on an end table.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 4, 2021)

I have a 6 foot artificial tree which I've had for years. It's got lots of lights and decorations, but this year I'm not going to bring it down from the loft. It's just too much hassle decorating it, only to have to put it away again in a couple of weeks.. 

I've got no-one visiting this year except my daughter and the grandfurkids, so it's best the tree isn't there or the excited pooches will knock it over. 

I might get a little prelit one to put on the sideboard


----------



## officerripley (Dec 4, 2021)

We used to have a really pretty 6 foot artificial tree but it just got to be too heavy, etc., so we got  4 foot tall, prelit one and it's just as pretty and so much easier. Then every year I go to a real tree lot--sadly, fewer every year because of all the increasing forest fires--and get for free an armful of branches to put in vases and get that nice Christmasy fragrance.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Dec 4, 2021)

We go pick small evergreen tree pieces and put stuff on them... kind like


----------



## SmoothSeas (Dec 4, 2021)

if I were putting up a tree this season, I might consider something like this...


​


----------



## Pinky (Dec 4, 2021)

When in a house, we went whole-hog with decorating, but being in a condo, we haven't the space.
Not our place:


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 4, 2021)

My small apartment calls for a wall-hanging tree that takes up very little space.  
like this one:


----------



## Smiley Holly (Dec 4, 2021)

We get a real one for the local church that supports the Boy Scouts. Actually hubby was thinking about getting it today.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 4, 2021)

Not mine. I don't have trees anymore.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 4, 2021)

Bonnie said:


> My small apartment calls for a wall-hanging tree that takes up very little space.
> like this one:


what a great idea


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 4, 2021)

Bonnie said:


> My small apartment calls for a wall-hanging tree that takes up very little space.
> like this one:


I had actually been thinking of getting a wall hanging one this year so it would be safe from being knocked over by the dogs.. but I'll leave it now, and perhaps next year


----------



## Remy (Dec 4, 2021)

@SmoothSeas The ultimate cat toy!

I don't do a tree. I put the thrifted ornaments on the wall. I would do a pine swag or something. Have to be out of paw reach.


----------



## Jules (Dec 4, 2021)

@SmoothSeas - the cats would love that tree.

I just sold my 4’ tree to wanted it for DD’s new home.  It had added lights and a garland that I left on.  It hadn’t been used in years and was kept wrapped in plastic.  I was sick of looking it every time I went to the basement.


----------



## debodun (Dec 4, 2021)

I have 2 artificial trees - a ceramic one I made for my mom back in the early 1970s and a 3 foot tall table top. I haven't put either out in years.


----------



## officerripley (Dec 4, 2021)

debodun said:


> I have 2 artificial trees - a ceramic one I made for my mom back in the early 1970s and a 3 foot tall table top. I haven't put either out in years.
> 
> View attachment 197385


I have one almost identical to that! The base is just a little different--yours is prettier --Huzz and I bought it the first year we were married.


----------



## Jules (Dec 4, 2021)

@debodun  Your mini tree looks like the ones that are reportedly fetching a good price this year.


----------



## Liberty (Dec 4, 2021)

This isn't a good picture of the lovely little 2 ft "Cardinal" tree.   Get it out every year.  Have a large home, but all my decorations are nice 'do nothing but plug them in or sit them out  on the tables to be admired ones".  Fat Boy  enjoyed it.


----------



## Murrmurr (Dec 4, 2021)

I put mine up yesterday, a 7ft artificial tree that looks pretty convincing, especially after it's decorated.

Since Michelle's ornaments were incorporated this year, the tree is loaded with red and white (some red, some white) silk poinsettia flowers and various sized snowflakes. But I held my tradition of including these small photos of the grandkids with Santa in puffy gingerbread-man and Christmas tree frames.


----------



## debodun (Dec 4, 2021)

When I used to put up the 3 foot table top, I had an "all cat" theme. These are _*some*_ of the ornaments I used. It would be too sad for me now to put it up. Nobody would see it, anyway.


----------



## debodun (Dec 4, 2021)




----------



## debodun (Dec 4, 2021)




----------



## Jules (Dec 4, 2021)

Beautiful themed decorations, @debodun 

@Liberty   Fat Boy is gorgeous.


----------



## Remy (Dec 5, 2021)

debodun said:


> I have 2 artificial trees - a ceramic one I made for my mom back in the early 1970s and a 3 foot tall table top. I haven't put either out in years.
> 
> View attachment 197385


Those trees are highly collectable. Our PAWS thrift is doing a write in auction on a large white one with multi lights. It starts at 50.00 dollars and that's not unreasonable.


----------



## Remy (Dec 5, 2021)

@Liberty Your cat is planning something.


----------

